# Trek Mountain Track 830 Rebuild - Tires



## PensiveCrow (19 May 2020)

Hello all, 

I'm new here so be nice. Recently I stumbled on this bike in someone's garbage. Frame is in excellent condition. Deralleurs are both in good condition. Chain rings may need straightening out in certain places but might replace the rear. Rims are straight but will need new tubes and tires. Trying not spend a fortune as its just a project for someone in my house to enjoy riding. Or maybe to resell on ebay. Or here!

So far I have:
- Brushed rust off various screw heads and the handlebars
- Repainted the handlebars, crank arm and spider
- Replaced gear shifters / brake levers with Shimano EF500's and cables
- Waiting to replace cable housing
- Ordering new seat post, clamp and saddle

Sorry for the saga but figured some context and color would help. So here's my question; what tire size(s) would fit this bike best? The factory rims are *Weinmann 519, 32-hole. *The outer rim edge to edge measures 1 inch. And they are 26inch.

I know this sounds like a dumb question but 26x2.10 seem to be the only option but wasn't sure if there are other options available that would also fit and be more readily available on the market. 

Thanks for any feedback or advise in advance! 
-Colin


----------



## raleighnut (19 May 2020)

Depends what you want to use it for, off road you'll probably need tyres that wide but road and light trails you can get away with thinner tyres 1.75 or even 1.5 wide.


----------



## DCBassman (19 May 2020)

Check tyre walls for size. If xx-559, Schwalbe City Jets 1.5" do a great job on tarmac and good for light trail work. Available with tan walls, too!
My Trek 800 wears them happily.


----------



## PensiveCrow (24 May 2020)

After much digging on the interwebs I was able to find a PDF of the actual owners manual for Trek bikes in 1994. Turns out its original tire was a 26x1.75. So going to try that size and see what I can find. Finding a 26.6mm/300mm seat post was a different story! Very hard to find. Finally found a used one on ebay for $25. Not a common size at all. But shuold have it a couple days. Next a saddle and I should have everything I need to finish it up!


----------



## PensiveCrow (2 Jun 2020)

Another potentially dumb question; just received the tubes and they are 26x1.4/1.75 42mm Presta . What tube sizes would best fit a 26x1.85" tire with a wheel that is 1" wide? This compatibility is more complicated than I remember! Thank you in advance and cheers!


----------



## si_c (5 Jun 2020)

The tubes you have will be fine.


----------



## PensiveCrow (5 Jun 2020)

si_c said:


> The tubes you have will be fine.


Thank you sir!


----------



## figbat (5 Jun 2020)

I have a 1997 Trek 830 Mountain Track that I rebuilt as a gravel bike a while back. In the planning phase I did a LOT of research and found a lot of information about this bike. I'll include it below for posterity, even though you have probably sorted your original query.

I can't remember where I found this, but I copy/pasted it from somewhere credible:


> *1997 Trek 830*
> 
> Bicycle Type Mountain bike, non-suspension
> MSRP (new) $389.99
> ...


----------

